# Business class access to showers?



## TiBike (Jul 17, 2016)

There was a brief detour on the Viewliner 2 thread about business class access to showers:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/45804-viewliner-ii-production-status-photos/page-151

I thought maybe the topic rated a thread of its own. There seemed to be antipathy toward the idea, but I think it sounds like a winner. It adds value to business class and I don't see it reducing value to sleeper passengers in a meaningful way. Arguably (barely) it could add value for them (and coach passengers), too.

On the whole, the showers don't seem to be too heavily used. I don't recall ever waiting for one. I draw two conclusions from that: 1. there's spare shower capacity and 2. even so, there probably wouldn't be too many business class passengers making use of them.

It would be more perceived value than realised value for BC passengers -- they'd like the idea of having the option of taking a shower, but I doubt many would actually take advantage of it. Those who do take advantage of it would value it highly, though – when you're actually travelling on business, there are times when you _really_ want to take a shower.

The other subset of passengers that might be particularly interested are cyclists. Taking a shower at the end of a long ride is a luxury that would justify upgrading to business class.

Which leads to the value it would add for sleeper and coach passengers: the more people who take showers onboard a train, the more pleasant the journey for everyone.

Win-win.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 17, 2016)

If your going to add Business Class to the long distance fleet then having the shower is a nice add on. However using the existing shower in a Viewliner car may be a strain on the fresh water available. The best bet would be a rebuilt BC car with 2+1 seating and its own shower. However the cash is not going to be spent by Amtrak.

The underlining issue is the lack of a system wide standard for Business Class. Too many types of BC. One brand is needed. Ok thats going to be super hard with the state contacts, but there should be a standard for the long distance fleet. Once you have a standard, having a shower part of that standard would be a great add on.

Seat selection.

2+1 seating.

Shower.

Wifi

Drinks

Food coupon.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jul 17, 2016)

The Viewliners I want to say have decent tanks for holding water. But still it's best to limit yourself to very short showers.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 17, 2016)

I like the idea of BC having access to showers. However, seeing as how I have already had to wait for showers to become available when traveling in a sleeper I would prefer that Amtrak avoid piggybacking on top of sleeper showers for this reason, and to help prevent an influx of otherwise unnecessary traffic through sleeper cars. NARP has been asking for showers to be installed in coach cars for many years and to the best of my knowledge Amtrak has never once shown any indication that they are willing to do so, even for an extra charge.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 17, 2016)

How many total passengers in a current LD BC car? Can a Viewliner car "handle" that large of an increase in shower takers?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 17, 2016)

Devil's Advocate said:


> ..., and to help prevent an influx of otherwise unnecessary traffic through sleeper cars.


With today's consists, the LD BC have full and unrestricted access to the sleepers, and even without allowing LD BC passengers access to the Viewliner showers, you still have their traffic.

Since accommodations don't have locks, I have always felt a bit a security because only my fellow sleeper passengers had access to the car. Now with LD BC wandering thru the sleeper cars, all day and all night, I don't if I would feel as secure when I leave my accommodation for a meal, or for a visit to the lounge.


----------



## MattW (Jul 17, 2016)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > ..., and to help prevent an influx of otherwise unnecessary traffic through sleeper cars.
> ...


Sorry but what's the difference between business class and sleeper class passengers that makes you feel more secure with the latter?


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 17, 2016)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> If your going to add Business Class to the long distance fleet then having the shower is a nice add on. However using the existing shower in a Viewliner car may be a strain on the fresh water available. The best bet would be a rebuilt BC car with 2+1 seating and its own shower. However the cash is not going to be spent by Amtrak.
> 
> The underlining issue is the lack of a system wide standard for Business Class. Too many types of BC. One brand is needed. Ok thats going to be super hard with the state contacts, but there should be a standard for the long distance fleet. Once you have a standard, having a shower part of that standard would be a great add on.
> 
> ...


There isn't a systemwide standard for business class because there isn't a systemwide standard for coach. Compare a LD Superliner/Amfleet 2 coach with 50 in pitch, deep recline, and window curtains with an Amfleet I /Horizon corridor coach with 39 in pitch, no leg rests, and no curtains or enen shades. I won't even mention the California cars on the Capitol Corridor, which have less seat pitch than airliners.

If I'm taking a 2 hour ride to NY or a 1 hr ride to Philly, I really don't need a shower or seat selection. I ride BC because there's more room, and, in most (but not all) cases, the car is less crowded. Plus, I get the AGR TQP bonus.


----------



## tricia (Jul 18, 2016)

MattW said:


> Cho Cho Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


Greater number of strangers walking past your unlocked roomette.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jul 18, 2016)

tricia said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Cho Cho Charlie said:
> ...


+1

Yes, that's exactly it.


----------



## jis (Jul 18, 2016)

OTOH, if you are in the 30 car on 11/14 in an upstairs roomette, you already have almost that many strangers (full two and a half cars worth of Sleeper passengers) passing by your roomette.


----------

